# New Bud Light lime



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone else tried this beer ?i love limes and it goes ok with cigars,a little acidic cuts the cigar after taste a little not to bad for a light beer


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nope. but sounds good


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Its not Canadian but very good with the leaf


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I had one of those Miller ones with the lime and it was disgusting. I normally drink Miller Lite as my everyday beer, but i will never buy the lime. i done like Bud Light at all, and after my experience with the Miller Lime, i wont be trying the Bud Light Lime at all.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

For those who have had both, which is better... Miller Chill or Bud Light Lime? I have had the Miller Chill. I did not like it the first time. Thought maybe I should give it another chance, but did not like it the second time either.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


AMEN brother, preach on!!!!
Give me a cold Guinness anyday (thats a meal in a glass)!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Miller Chill sucks, Bud Lite Lime is pretty good. I think it is a great alternative to expensive skunky Corona. Its made with 100% lime but the lime flavor is not overpowering. I think this is a good refreshing beer to drink at a picnic or after mowing the yard in the summer time. I cant think of a cigar I would pair it with.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


Here here. Putting lime in Bud is like putting perfume on a pig. It's still gonna be a pig. Give me an import or micro any day.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey now it's only Bud light ,had to try it


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> nope. but sounds good


tell the truth..youre waiting on Bud Blizzard


----------



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

I've had the BL Lime. I'm not a fan. My wife and mom both like it though 

I'm not a fan of Miller Chill either.

I'd take a BL Lime over the Chill if my life depended on it!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

It Sucks!!! Dont waist your time


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you know the difference between light beers and regular beers?:
















Four potato chips.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I genearally don't touch the stuff (i"m a micro guy) but I did try Miller Chill. It's no where near as bad as the normal stuff.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't want fruit in my beer


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I do not really drink the lime beers, but I will give it a try. My recommendation would be to try a little Knob Creek on the rocks with a stick.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I grabbed a sixer today and enjoyed a couple while cutting the grass. Pleasantly surprised. Very good on a hot day. Erick knows how hot it is today in San Angelo. Drank it with a Drew Estate Chateau Real which isn't a very good stick but makes a good yardgar.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


American beer...what a cruel joke!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Must admit...I'm a bit of a beer snob.

I'll likely never have the stuff!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been known to be a beer snob, myself. However, it gets really hot here and a good Belgian style Wit like Hoegarden or New Belgium Sunshine Wheat and even Coor's Blue Moon is really refreshing on a hot Texas day. Generally Wit's are flavored with citrus peel, coriander and sometimes grains of paradise. The Bud Light Lime was kind of like one of those. The biggest problem was it went down way to easy.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

paint said:


> Has anyone else tried this beer ?i love limes and it goes ok with cigars,a little acidic cuts the cigar after taste a little not to bad for a light beer


Try a little salt on the rim of the bottle or salt the rim of the beer glass. You could even ad hot sauce to the beer and you would have a michilada, but that would be a brave thing for you to do. My Godiva love's them.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope, but since you asked, I'm stuck on Keystone Light. It's made by Coors and is really inexpensive. Goes along with my cigars.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DirkT said:


> I've had the BL Lime. I'm not a fan. My wife and mom both like it though
> 
> I'm not a fan of Miller Chill either.
> 
> I'd take a BL Lime over the Chill if my life depended on it!


I tried the Miller Chill last summer, one the worst beers I ever drank.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

My wife bought some and I had to try it out. It was pretty good...like Shelby said, very good in the West Texas heat.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought Miller Chill was terrible, so I'm not gonna bother trying the Bud Light.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


Right on. Shiner bock and Fat Tire are my two favorites right now, and both also go great with cigars.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

> Real beer does not need fruit to give it flavor.


IDK, I personally like the Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. I had some kind of German Strawberry beer several years back that tasted like s**t, though. Just terrible!


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

nativetexan_1 said:


> Nope, but since you asked, I'm stuck on Keystone Light. It's made by Coors and is really inexpensive. Goes along with my cigars.


:arghhhh:

Not the drink of college frat boys everywhere?!

step up!

It's like cereal and water lol


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Since we have to try everything new and gimmicky, I've been through my share of both of these beers. While I wasn't a huge fan of the Chill, it was at least drinkable for me. To me the Bud Light Lime tasted like Bud Light (which I'm already not a fan of) with fake lime flavor added. I know they say it's 100% real lime FLAVOR, but something is just off for me.

Sam Adams Light is my 'hey, grab me a beer' choice. I always like to keep a 6er of something new around, though.



BeerAdvocate said:


> Miller Chill sucks, Bud Lite Lime is pretty good. I think it is a great alternative to expensive skunky Corona. Its made with 100% lime but the lime flavor is not overpowering. I think this is a good refreshing beer to drink at a picnic or after mowing the yard in the summer time. I cant think of a cigar I would pair it with.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I stopped into the Beer Distributor on Friday to pick up a case of Yuengling and was approached by my area Bud rep as I wanted for them to grab my case from the cooler (This is the only place I've been to that doesn't want customers in the cooler).

He asked if I would like to try a sample of the Bud Light Lime and I told him I'd give it a shot. He poured me a few ounces and it wasn't bad. I've never cared for Bud and couldn't see myself ever buying a case, but I could see it being refreshing after spending a few hours in the sun doing yard work.

My brother bought a case of Miller Chill a while back.I don't know how long he had it around, no one he had try it liked it due to the heavy salt taste. Its probably still sitting in the refrigerator at my parents house.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

z0nar said:


> :arghhhh:
> 
> Not the drink of college frat boys everywhere?!
> 
> ...


You are confusing Keystone with Natty. Though Natty is the most natural beer there is...


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Pale beer and cigars rarely work well together with me. I prefer a nice bourbon or if I must a guinness will do the job. But cigars were meant to be sipped and beers pounded.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had a couple of the bud light limes and I really enjoy them.. then again, I drink Natty light and keystone light as my "regular" beer... 
Scott


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> You are confusing Keystone with Natty. Though Natty is the most natural beer there is...


Trust me...they are both bad...

but in Keystone's defense...I will drink it hahahaha :lol:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I actually grabbed a 32oz Bud Lime the other day (it was $1.69, vs $6.49 for a 6-er). I have to tell you, I probably drank about 7-8 ounces & ended up using the rest to boil some Brats in. It was NOT GOOD.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

z0nar said:


> Trust me...they are both bad...
> 
> but in Keystone's defense...I will drink it hahahaha :lol:


Keystone is much better then Natty IMO. I only drink Natty if it is pong, Keystone I will drink normally.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I'll just stick with my Smirnoff!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Bud Light Lime is sick. And I mean sick in the bad way.


----------

